# HAF or not HAF | CM HAF - Sammeltread



## DrSin (12. Juni 2009)

So ich mach ihn auf, die anderen trauen sich ja nicht 

Alles rund ums H.A.F. von Coolermaster kann hier rein, Bilder (LuKü/WaKü - egal) Fragen und was sonst noch so anfällt.

ich fang an:


----------



## klefreak (12. Juni 2009)

offizielle Daten:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Google-Bildersuche zumThema CM HAF (932, 922)
Coolermaster Produktdetails HAF 932
Coolermaster Produktdetails HAS 922 (mid Tower)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reviews:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CM HAF932 Review by Rabensang - PCGHX

Coolermaster_HAF_932 - Tweak PC
Coolermaster HAF 922 - hartware.de

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mein HAF932 Tagebuch: 

*[Tagebuch][Casetest, WaKü, Modding] Coolermaster HAF 932 -RED by Klefreak*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Fotoauswahl des Case aus meinem Tagebuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: Fotos nicht breiter als 900px


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Juni 2009)

Moin ich habe 2 Fragen an euch.

1. Wie viele cm platz sind hinter dem Mainboardtrail???

2. Passt sowas da rein:Lian Li BS-06 PCI Cooling Kit - silver
    Wenn das nicht passt,gibt es was anderes das passt???
    Aber meiner meinung nach müsste es funktionieren.


----------



## klefreak (12. Juni 2009)

zu 1 : ich habe rechts am Mainboardtray gemessen, dort wo das Case schon(noch) eine leichte Ausbuchtung der Seitenwand hat, dort sind es ziemlich genau 2,4cm platz !

zu2 : was willst du genau damit erreichen?? willst du hinter dem mainboard luft einblasen?? dann könntest du auch einfach einen slipstream (halbe bauhöhe) verwenden und den hinten anschrauben??


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn ein slipstream (halbe bauhöhe)???
Slipstream ist ja von Scythe nen lüfter (schon klar) aber halbe bauhöhe?????
Ich brauche noch was was Luft nach draußen beförder.
Reinblasen: 2x200mm (Coolermaster) 1xNanoxia FX-12
2xZalman 80mm (Green)
Rausblasen: 2xNanoxia FX-12, 1xScythe Kaze Maru 140mm

Deswegen brauche ich noch was was hinten die warme luft rausbläst.
Bei 100 Prozent Drezahl aller Lüfter habe ich eine differenz von raus und rein von 68 cfm.

Wo soll ich den Slipstream montieren????


----------



## battle_fee (12. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meiner ...


----------



## DrSin (12. Juni 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner ...



Auch sehr schön! wo hast du die pumpe? und was für eine ist es?


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

naj mir gefällts nich so


----------



## battle_fee (13. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> naj mir gefällts nich so




tja geschmacksache wa


----------



## battle_fee (13. Juni 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön! wo hast du die pumpe? und was für eine ist es?




Im Laufwerkschacht ne Hydor

EDIT: shit doppel Post


----------



## speedymike (13. Juni 2009)

@drsin

bau doch staubfilter hinter die ungenutzten 5,25 zoll schächte; gefällt mir garnicht wenn man durch die front in den pc reinschauen kann!


----------



## speedymike (13. Juni 2009)

@drsin

bau doch staubfilter hinter die ungenutzten 5,25 zoll schächte; gefällt mir garnicht wenn man durch die front in den pc reinschauen kann!

ups, sorry!!


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2009)

speedymike schrieb:


> @drsin
> 
> bau doch staubfilter hinter die ungenutzten 5,25 zoll schächte; gefällt mir garnicht wenn man durch die front in den pc reinschauen kann!
> 
> ups, sorry!!




1. der wird noch schwarz von Innen,
2. ist in Planung ala schwarze Perlonstrümpfe


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

So, hier mal meiner. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2009)

Also die weißen Gitter sheen echt gut aus! Könnte zur Vorlage werden


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

> Also die weißen Gitter sheen echt gut aus! Könnte zur Vorlage werden



Danke, wollt eigentlich noch innen schwarz lacken, aber es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das gar nicht so einfach ist. Muss mal schaun, ob ichs lassen mach


----------



## speedymike (13. Juni 2009)

ok, dann passts ja


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

Was findet ihr besser?
1. 2 weiße Kaltlichtkathoden im HAF
2. 2 rote Kaltlichtkathoden im HAF?

Hatte vor einen schwarz-weiß Look zu machen.


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2009)

hmm er ist nicht schwarz lackiert innen, oder? ich hab ja nur uv drin, weil mir alles andere zu hell ist.


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

Ne ist er nicht. Vieleicht mach ich es noch irgendwann.


----------



## battle_fee (13. Juni 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Hatte vor einen schwarz-weiß Look zu machen.




Welche Sprühfrabe hast du denn genommen? 
Das sieht nähmlich arg geil aus und ich werde es vielleicht kopieren (wenns erlaubt ist  )


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

Ganz normale ausm Baumarkt für alle Untergründe. Hab keine Grundierung und Klarlackgenommen, da die Löcher sonst zu gewesen wären.

Hinten oben ist ja so eine Abdeckung für das Netztteil mit 2 Löchern für die Schläuche einer Wakü. Das hab ich schwarz gelackt, aber feststellen müssen, dass die Farbe dort ohne Grundierung + Klarlack nicht gut haftet. Den 
Innenraum lass ich vieleicht von einem Lackierer lackieren, da ich keine schlechte Lackierung nacher haben will. Lieber bischen mehr investieren und dafür eine tolle Leistung haben.


----------



## Roman441 (14. Juni 2009)

Stelle ich hier nochmals meine Frage an alle HAF Spezialisten
Ich werde mir nächste woche einen Trible Radiator in mein HAF bauen und zwar in den Deckel mit 3 Lüfter die die Luft nach draussen beförden. Gekühlt werden CPU und GPU.
Meint ihr den Lüfter hinten derzeit ein 120mm kann ich mir dann Sparen?
Vorne habe ich derzeit noch einen 120mm der Luft reinbefördert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juni 2009)

I Haf auch eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (14. Juni 2009)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Stelle ich hier nochmals meine Frage an alle HAF Spezialisten
> Ich werde mir nächste woche einen Trible Radiator in mein HAF bauen und zwar in den Deckel mit 3 Lüfter die die Luft nach draussen beförden. Gekühlt werden CPU und GPU.
> Meint ihr den Lüfter hinten derzeit ein 120mm kann ich mir dann Sparen?
> Vorne habe ich derzeit noch einen 120mm der Luft reinbefördert




Ich habe den Seitlichen und den Vorderen dirn gelassen, dann kann der 120er problemlos raus, die anderen laufen auf 5V, ohne den seitlichen ist bei mir dasMB zu warm geworden.

Sonst passt das alles, hab auch nen tripple oben drin


----------



## Nerma (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

Bin grade dabei meinen ersten Rechner selber zusammen zu bauen (Bisher nur Fertig-Pcs).

Ein paar kleinere Probleme haben sich bereits ergeben.

Ich habe mir das GA-EX58-UD5 von Gigabyte zugelegt (http://ftp.gigabyte.de/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-ex58-ud5(p)_e.pdf) und einen HAF 932-Tower.

Dieser bietet für sein Front-Panel zwei Audio-Stecker:
Zum einen den mit AC'97 und zum anderen den HD-Audio.

Ich werde aus der Mainboard-Beschreibung nicht so ganz schlau, welchen dieser Stecker ich anschliessen sollte.
Möglich sind beide, oder nicht?
Welcher lohnt sich mehr bzw. welcher ist qualitativ besser?

Zum anderen stellt sich mir die Frage, wo ich meine Lüfter anschliesse.
CPU-Fan ist klar, ansonsten habe ich Frontlüfter, Lüfter im Seitenteil, Lüfter im Deckel und im Heck.
Kann mir bitte jemand nen Tip geben, wo ich die einstecke (Also Nummer der Lüfteranschlüsse).

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

LG, Nerma


----------



## Roman441 (14. Juni 2009)

Nerma schrieb:


> Zum anderen stellt sich mir die Frage, wo ich meine Lüfter anschliesse.
> CPU-Fan ist klar, ansonsten habe ich Frontlüfter, Lüfter im Seitenteil, Lüfter im Deckel und im Heck.
> Kann mir bitte jemand nen Tip geben, wo ich die einstecke (Also Nummer der Lüfteranschlüsse).



Auf deinem Board werden doch einige Lüfteranschlüsse vorhanden sein
Stecke die einzelnen Lüfter einfach drauf


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Hier ist mal mein HAF! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*TO DO:*
- neue Anschlüsse und Schläuche sind bestellt (DD 16/10mm & PS Tüllen)
- sleeven geht auch voran
- DFM muss noch ins Sys (nur wohin?)
- Aquacomputer TwinConnect (_hat das schon mal jemand verbaut?_)
- Enzotech Mosfet Kühler sind endlich aus den USA eingetroffen!!!!
- Graka: entweder behalten oder GTX 275 bzw. 285 oder auf GT300 warten!?
- und verdammt nochmal welches Board nehme ich nur? P5Q Deluxe, Maximus, Rampage??? Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden

Das HAF haben ja mitlerweile ganz schön Viele! Echt super Ideen. Macht den Thread voll!!!


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

was haste denn jetzt für ein board drin?

Und warum steht die pumpe schief


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Die Pumpe steht schief, weil ich nur noch den Feser Winkel hatte und der eigentlich dafür gedachte Anschluss war undicht und 
das Case geht nicht zu, wenn die Pumpe gerade steht! Diese soll sowieso auf das Ding in den Festplattenschacht. 

Sollte ja ursprünglich mal so stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt, jetzt kommt die Pumpe in den Schacht

Ein P5B Deluxe habe ich momentan im PC (siehe sysprofile)


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

ja das sandwitch nutz ich auch, aber das shoggy.
bei mir war es aber auch was fummelig die gerade zu bekommen, wegen den kabeln und molex hinten dran, die ragen jetzt genau in die kabelschachtöffnung rein.

warum willste mobo wechseln? läuft nicht gut?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Doch, das MoBo läuft nach wie vor. Habe keine "Probleme" damit, aber

Es hat aber ursprünglich nur einen FSB von 266MHz, mit einem "MOD-BIOS" unterstützt das Board auch 45nm CPU´s mit 333MHz. Dadurch wird es aber schon übertaktet, da dem Board vorgegaukelt wird, dass es 333MHz kann!

Es hat "nur" PCIe 1.1, unterstützt meinen 1066er Dominator nicht, hat einen FSB Bug und der Chipsatz ist nun doch schon in die Jahre gekommen.

Und ich denke, dass es Zeit wird für ein neues Board.....


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

Ok, dass das board nen mod bios braucht hab ich nicht gewusst.
Ich hatte mir vor 2 Monaten mal das Maxiumus II Forumula reingetan und nach 2std wieder ausgebaut. Trotz aktuellem Bios hat es meiner CPU 0,3V zuviel gegeben, total instabil bei normaltakt und an oc war nicht zu denken, ergo hab ich wieder mein P35 neo2 reingetan und zack lief wieder alles, bei dem kann man zum glück problemlos auf fsb 400 per strap gehen und im bios gibts auch so schnell kein ende 

Und Pcie 1.1  - hat man ja in benches gesehen, großer unterschied besteht da nicht


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich werde mir auf jeden Fall ein neues Board holen. Mal shen, auf welches die Wahl trifft....

Sind das die MK Schläuche bei dir im Sys?


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

ja das sind Mk's 13/10


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Ahh, hätte ich ja auch bei dir im sysprofile sehen können 

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke, mich für das P5Q Deluxe zu entscheiden!?Ausserdem kann ich dann den Schlauch vom oberen Mosfet Kühler besser verlegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze macht doch einfach nur süchtig oder? Wenn man hier fertig ist, findet man dort wieder etwas, was man verbessern will!

Den Bericht und die Benchmarks über PCIe 1.1 gegenüber PCIe 2.0 habe ich mir auch mal zu Gemüte geführt. Jedoch ist der Test meiner Meinung nach mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ich denke schon, dass es etwas mehr Unterschied gibt. Gut, am Ende sind es max. 10% Mehrleistung....Wer weiß...


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

also ich hatte ja p35 mit pcie1.1 und das p45 mit pcie2.0 zum vergleich. bei benches mit selber hardware und im 3dmark entsprach es der messtoleranz würd ich sagen (knappe 90punkte) und ingame hab ich null gemerkt.

und ja es macht süchtig!
bin auch am überlegen das mobo zu kühlen. nur da kommen die MK ans ende mit 13/10 weil das war jetzt schon ein akt vernünftige biege radien zu bekommen.
Aber ich will die restlich lüfter ausm gehäuse raus haben, lass ich nähmlich den in der seite weg geht die NB auf 80°  muss am fsb liegen 

aber die großen lüfter sind ja zum glück nicht laut, vorallem auf 5V sind se erträglich.

P5Q hört man ja viel gutes nur ich bin asus geimpft nach 2 grottigen MoBos und 3 Graks die nach je 2 monaten abgeraucht sind.
Was ist mit DFI oder MSI?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, das Board ist von 2006 und ich wollte mir noch einen "neuen" 775-Untersatz holen, da ich erst aufgerüstet habe und 
das Board das letzte Teil ist, was ich noch nicht getauscht habe. Da wäre ein aktuelles shon ganz gut für mich! Will ja beide neuen Mosfetkühler verbauen. 

Mit den Biegeradien vom *Masterkleer* ist das so eine Sache! Der Tygon, den ich momentan verbaue ist da noch schlimmer!
Ich habe mir jetzt den DD 16/10 bestellt und werde wie gesagt auf Tüllen umsteigen. 
Der Schlauch hat einen super *Biegeradius*!Habe mich erst nicht getraut und gehe immernoch mit einem unsicheren Gefühl an die Sache. 
Aber 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse sehen meiner Meinung nach nicht schön im Sys aus, da sie mir zu fett sind!

*Test zu den Schläuchen*

Board:

1. Bin mit Asus bisher immer gut gefahren
2. Soll das PCB schwarz sein


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn die Tests  
Ja Schraubtüllen sind bei 16mm eh ein Problem wenn die Schraubanschlüsse zu nah beieinander sind, z.B. GraKa.
Ich hab allerdings erst letzte Woche auf 13mm gewechselt, hatte vorher 10/8mm und das sah irgendwie lulu aus und in den klaren PVC Schläuchen hatte ich auch einen schönen grün blauen Schlamm dank Farbzusatz.
Hab dann alles gespült und fahre jetzt nur noch ohne Farbzusätze, zumal die meiner Meinung nach eh nicht so gut zu Geltung kommen wie farbige Schläuche.

Tüllen... weiß nicht trau mich das nicht ran, zumal ich vorerst zufrieden bin 

PCB ist bei MSI Boards schwarz 
Aber hast schon recht, die Farbwahl bei Asus ist besser.
Aber denkst du das sich jetz noch ein neues Board für 775 lohnt?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Für die Graka gibt es aber z.B. das TwinConnect von AC (siehe oben)

Aber du hast recht, es wird an vielen Stellen sehr eng mit Schraubanschlüssen, vom Aussehen ganz abgesehen 

Wenn du die Schläuche/Anschlüsse erst getauscht hast und Alles läuft, würde ich es ach erstmal so lassen! 
Du hattest doch auch noch vor den Rest vom Board zu kühlen oder? Welche Kühler hast du denn in Aussicht?

Ich habe Fertiggemische von Feser im Einsatz und bisher keine Probleme damit....

Meinst du wegen dem Core i5/i7 oderr warum fragst du? ich wollte erst gar nicht so viel tauschen und da kommt es glaub ich auf das Board auch nicht mehr an. Ausserdem glaube ich, dass der Sockel 775 noch mindestens ein Jahr "aktuell" bleibt!? Ist immerhin der Sockel, der bisher die längste Zeit vor einem Sockelwechsel present war....

Was benutzt du eigentlich für Leuchtröhren und wie hast du diese befestigt?


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

ich kann nur nur die von Watercool (NSB und NSW) nehmen, hab bisher noch eine anderen gefunden die auf mein Board passen.
hab jetzt mal das Fertiggemisch von Aquatuning im Einsatz, dass Innovazeuch.
Ja hab wegen i5/7 gefragt  ich wollte aber auch erst frühestens in einem Jahr aufrüsten, und dann wohl Phenom.

Welche KK's?
Das sind die von Revoltec, 2 Stück 9€ oder so, befestigt? 
Die eine ist mit den beiligenden Klebehaltern auf dem Gehäusebode da zwischen NT und Rahmen, die andere am vorderen 5,25" Rahmen, kann später mal Foto reinstellen, sieht aber noch nicht so schön aus


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

Ist nämlich bisher gut ausgeleuchtet finde ich! 
Warum nimmst du denn nicht welche von EK, MIPS? Passen die nicht?
Ich warte da lieber noch, Core i5 und Phenom sind "im Kommen". Wie gesagt, eigentlich wollte ich nur hier mal ne neue CPU, da mal ne "günstige Wakü und am Ende kommt es immer anders. Dann solen leisere Lüfter her, man entdeckt das Sleeven für sich, dann kommt ein leiseres NT und und und 

Wäre nett, wenn du später ein paar Bilder hochladen könntest...


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2009)

ehrlich gesagt hab ich die röhren einfach reingeklatscht 

Ich weiß nicht ob die anderen passen, man findet zwar immer wieder listen was wo passt aber mein Board ist nie so wirklich dabei -.-

Ok, den P35 kann man denk ich mal recht easy kühlen, da dürften andere passen.
Hätt schon gern welche die zum CPU-Kühler passen, silber oder schwarz, vernickelt wäre auch nice 

Edit: das sleeven hab ich zum glück hintermir


----------



## DeinSchicksal (17. Juni 2009)

Hey,
als wohl zukünftiger HAF Besitzer werd ich mich mal beteiligen!
Also, ich habe vor im Seitenteil 4x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm zu verbauen, mit Staubfiltern um das ganze weniger durchsichtig zu machen. Vorne in den 5,25" Schächten will ich eine Art Matte reinhauen, auch wegen der Durchsichtigkeit! Kennt da jemand was?
Mfg
Lars


----------



## kortos (18. Juni 2009)

yo,
also besitze auch ein HAF(wens interessiert: sysProfile: ID: 99455 - helly`) , und wollte fragen ob es einen unterschied macht ob beim netzteil der lüfter nach oben schaut oder nach unten (netzteil unten eingebaut!) ?? Wo ist die Kühlleistung besser? Da mein netzteil schon ein bisschen älter ist (gekauft ende 2006) und schon rumspinnt und oft mal nach ausschalten des rechners noch weiterläuft und auch andere macken schon gezeigt hat, hab ich mir überlegt in den kleinen zwischenraum zwischen der netzteilschiene und dem Gehäuseboden einen langsam laufenden SlipStream einzubauen, Bohrungen sind schliesslich vorhanden! Was denkt ihr? 
Schon mal Danke im vorraus 

//helly

edit: neues netzteil möchte ich nicht kaufen, es läuft ja noch aber wird doch etwas warm...mein nächstes netzteil soll erst kommen wenn meine 700W nicht mehr reichen, und dann solls ein enermax revolution sein, dehalb heisst es bis dahin sparen sparen sparen!


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn dein NT rumzickt würde ich es ehrlich gesagt SOFORT rausschmeißen! Willst du riskieren, das dein NT dir das Mobo grillt? Du kannst dir dein gesamtes Sys schrotten. Besonders bei NT's sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, zum Beispiel nicht dran rumsägen(so wie ich)

Ausserdem hab ich den Standartlüfter gegen einen Xigmatek getauscht, und daher soll meins definitiv gedreht werden. Die Temperatur dürfte dann schlechter werden, immerhin zieht er ja nicht mehr die kalte Luft vom Boden an, sondern die Warme aus dem Gehäuse. Allerdings hat das HAF ja den 230mm Lüfter in der Seite, das dürfte eigentich auch schön kalte Luft bringen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (18. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde mir ein neues NT holen, bevor du dir noch irgendwelche Komponenten durchschießt!!!!

Aber wenn das NT mit dem Lüfter nach oben eingebaut ist, saugt es noch warme Luft aus dem Case mit an und befördert es nach draussen. Eigentlich gut, jedoch musst du beachten, wie deine anderen Lüfter verbaut sind, damit keine Verwirbelungen entstehen!

aber jetzt wieder btt!


----------



## DrSin (18. Juni 2009)

Hire sind noch die Bilder @ xXxivvxXx wegen der KK's.

Die Seitliche wollte ich die Tage mal anders befestigen, mit Heißkleber o.Ä.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (18. Juni 2009)

Ahh, danke 

Habe jetzt auch mal ein* Tagebuch* erstellt.....


----------



## DrSin (6. Juli 2009)

Kleines Update, zwar so nicht direkt was mit dem HAF zu tun, aber es ist im HAF 
Sorry für die Qualli, ist aber nur ne Handycam im Moment.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem sind ein Paar Lackdosen hier, Farbe und Zweck verrat ich noch nciht


----------



## battle_fee (7. Juli 2009)

Schöner AGB


----------



## DrSin (7. Juli 2009)

AGB war nicht das neue  eher das Blu-ray LW  AGB ist doch nur nen Aquatube


----------



## battle_fee (7. Juli 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> AGB war nicht das neue  eher das Blu-ray LW  AGB ist doch nur nen Aquatube



Trotzdem schöner agb


----------



## DrSin (7. Juli 2009)

hehe danke 
Wollt den erst in weiß lichtdurchlässig nehmen aber nen schwatt gefiel mir doch besser


----------



## battle_fee (7. Juli 2009)

Jo bei mir gabs auch Wakü Updates kannste ja aufm pic sehen


----------



## Lexx (14. Juli 2009)

Verwendet einer von Euch das Befüllungsloch an der Oberseite unter der Gummiablage.. ?
Wenn ja bitte ich um ein paar Bilder eurer Realisierungen,
wenn nein, warum nicht.. ?


----------



## Ston3 (14. Juli 2009)

Es tut mir schrecklich Leid das ich noch teilweise diese schreckliche Hardware drinne hab aber das is noch aus nem Media-Markt komplett PC und der Core I5 is noch nicht aufm Markt also muss ich warten also wie gesagt nur übergangslösung^^


----------



## F!ghter (19. Juli 2009)

oh wie süß n mikrpatx in nem bigtower schaut ja geil aus...
ich würd noch ne kathode oben reintun dann schauts besser aus 
ich werd meinen innen mit ner dose schwarz lackieren... kann mir wer n lack empfehlen oder zumindest welche art weil manche galten ja net gscheid..


----------



## DrSin (20. Juli 2009)

was meinst du mit der geltung? Sprichst du jetzt die Haftung an oder der Effekt Matt/Hochglanz?

@Lexx, nein nutze das Befüllloch nicht, befülle direkt über den AGB, aber man könnte da oben den Fillport von Aquacomputer einbauen, soll wohl halbwegs passen mit Nachbearbeitung.
Aqua Computer Webshop - Fillport mit Entlüftungsleitung und Befüllflasche 34013


----------



## F!ghter (20. Juli 2009)

die haftung...


----------



## DrSin (20. Juli 2009)

Naja nimmste halt ne Grundierung mit.
Kostet zwar mehr aber dafür hält der Lack dann auch.
Am besten gehst du in eine KFZ-Zubhör Hütte wenn dir der Baumarkt zu suspekt ist, denn Autos sind auch aus Blech und mit so einer Grundierung kannst du dann nix falsch machen.
Danach ist es egal welchen Basislack du nimmst.


----------



## F!ghter (20. Juli 2009)

ok zuerst grundierung dann basislack in schwarz und dann noch möglichst was mattes...


----------



## Pimmsno1 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle,

eine Frage:
Wieviel platz ist von der Seitenwand zur Graka, ich bin mir am überlegen dort nen Radi zu verbauen ( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480 Radiator 35064 )
der Radi mit lüftern hätte ca 7,1 cm höhe, also sollte min. 7,5 cm platz sein, geht sich das aus? 

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2009)

Du meinst an stelle des 230mm Seitenlüfters? Dann wäre der Abstand zu meiner Graka 8,5cm.
Hört sich übrigens nach einer super Idee an Ich würde den Lüfter da allerdings lassen, weil der sämtliche Mainboardkomponenten verdammt gut kühlt.


----------



## DrSin (22. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ok zuerst grundierung dann basislack in schwarz und dann noch möglichst was mattes...



Wenn du nur mit Basislack lackierst, wird es matt, erst Klarlack sorgt für glanz.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

ne ich mags so wie ausen alsio matt...
wie viele schichten???


----------



## DrSin (22. Juli 2009)

je nachdem wie gut der Lack deckt.

Ich habe 3 drauf.
Kann sein das 2 schon reichen.
Achja, wenn du innen lackierst, steck irgendwas in die Bohrungen wo die Schrauben fürs Mainboard reinkommen sonst sind die zu.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

alles klar mach ich hast du ne ahnung wie die ganzen plastikteile da raus krieg??? oder einfach mitlackieren?


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Rausbrechen


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

ne ohne witz was mach ich mitdehnen??


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Du meinst bestimmt die Laufwerkshalterungen, oder? 
Die kann man rausmachen. Einfach nach links schieben. Am besten du nimmst einen Schraubenzieher und nutzt den auf der rechten Seite als Hebel.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

ja die zb aberaber auch die pci blendenhalterungen und die komplette front...


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Für die Front musst du diese Gummimatte abnehmen und die drei Schrauben lösen. Diesen Deckel abmachen. Dann noch die Laufwerksblenden und das Ding mit dem Logo abmachen. Da siehst du dann 6 Schrauben. Die abschrauben und die Teile abnehmen^^

Für die Dinger an den PCI-Slots musst du diese Metall"stange" rausnehmen. Etwas drehen und nach oben ziehen. Dann kannst du die Plastikteile abnehmen.

Noch was?^^


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

findet sich bestimmt was...
um den frontlüfter rauszutun muss ich nur die front raus tun?


----------



## DrSin (22. Juli 2009)

Und bei den 5.25er schnellbefestigungen aufpassen - da sind Federn drin die gerne durch die Gegen fliegen


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

alles klar merk ich mir...
kann man aber nix kaputt machen oder wenn man die rausnimmt...


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Nur dieses Ding mit dem Logo. Der ist nur durch Nasen gehalten, den kannst du abmachen und wieder dranstecken.


----------



## DrSin (22. Juli 2009)

Sei einfach vorsichtig dann geht auch nix kaputt.
Kaputt gehen kann alles, vorallem wenn es aus Kunststoff ist.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

eben deswegen frag ich...
werd aufjeden fall n langes tagebuch draus machen weil ich auch meine hdd schwarz machen werde und auch des mesh an der seite durch plexi ersetzten und neue borhungen reinsetz außerdem ne menge rote kathoden...


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Pack die HDDs doch lieber in Himuros oder in Scythe QuietDrives.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

ne is mir zu umständlcich... kostet zu viel und den lack hab ich sowieso...


----------



## Ratty0815 (17. August 2009)

So habe den Sammelthread gerade erst durch stöbern bei Google gefunden!

Da dachte ich da kann ich auch mal meine Bilder reinhauen.
Sind ja sonst noch nicht oft genug im Forum.
Vorweg möchte ich sagen das ich mich von meinem 932 getrennt habe um auf dein kleinen 922 umzusteigen.

Anlass dafür Ergab sich bei mir aus dem Umgang mit dem Rechner.

Da mein "alter" C2D E6750 + 8800 GTS @ SLI in einem Silverstone HTPC Gehäuse war, habe ich mich einfach daran gewöhnt das der Rechner in unmittelbarer nähe auf meinem Schreibtisch stand. 

Doch durch die überdimensionierte Größe des Haf 932 wurde dieses Gewohnheitsgefühl schnell auf die Probe gestellt.

Gut daran Gewöhnt habe ich mich zwar schnell das der neue Rechenknecht am Boden Rechts neben mir stand, doch da mein Gesamtes "Büre" eine Eckkonstruktion ist bin ich des öfteren, beim Aufstehen, mit den Knie am Rechner hängengeblieben.

Da war ich doch Recht froh das der kleine von Coolermaster das Licht der Welt erblickte.

So nun genug gelabbert, jetzt lass ich die bilder sprechen.


----------



## nyso (17. August 2009)

Ich habe ihn ja schon im anderen Thread gessehen^^ Aber nochmal, RESKEKT Bis auf zwei drei kleine Lackfehler perfekt! Aber die sind ziemlich egal^^


----------



## Ratty0815 (17. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, kann ich aber soweit nur zurück geben.

Gerade heute hat sich aber wieder mein Seitenteil geändert & ich habe bei Caseking gesehen das es den nu mit Windows gibt!
Bin aber noch nicht fertig.

Habe mir mal soweit dein Tagebuch angeschaut, nur das ich Dich schon ein wenig mitm erhobenen Finger & strengen Blick auf deine Front aufmerksam machen möchte.
Lange warten wir schon auf das Ergebniss.

Aber das wird scho noch, hoffe ich

So Long...


----------



## krisss (18. August 2009)

nabend leuts,
muss ja mal sagen all eure HAF 932's haben echt stil ! find das mit de wakü genial ... sieht hammer aus .. bei jedem von euch!

Hab da mal fragen zum 922-Model ...

erstens: passt da das CM V8 rein und passt der V8 auf ein AM3 board? 

Ihr habt doch erfahrungen mit HAF ... wäre über hilfe dankbar

grüße chris


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Der V8 passt eigentlich in jedes normale Case und auf jedes Board^^
Im HAF 932 sieht er mickrig aus, im HAF 922 siehts eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## DrSin (18. August 2009)

Selbst der IFX-14 wirkt im 932 schon fast verloren


----------



## krisss (18. August 2009)

ui danke für diese schnelle antworten  also kann ich mir den beruhigt kaufen

EDIT: 

aso wie siehts aus mit RAM ... krieg ich trotzdem alle Module noch voll?


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Na nu übertreib mal nicht Das ist wohl einer der ganz wenigen Kühler, der nicht mickrig aussieht^^ Nur der V10 macht optisch noch mehr her, wenn er bloß nicht solch ein Müll wäre^^


----------



## F!ghter (18. August 2009)

oh ja den kannst so in die tonne treten des mit dem stromwandler bringt gar nix der ainzige vorteil is dass er den ram und die chips umn cpu recht gut kuehlt...


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Beim V8 ist das kein Problem, der ist sehr kompatibel. Und wenn er wider erwartens doch nicht passt kannst du ihn innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken. So kannst du kostenlos die verschiedensten Kühler ausprobieren


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. August 2009)

mal ne frage zu den riesen Lüfter am seitenteil:
Kann man den einfach rausbauen? wie sieht das denn aus?

Edit:

Wenn man das Haf 932 von innen lackieren will muss man ja warscheinlich das ding auseinanderr bauen... aber de einzelnen Teile sind doch sicher mit Nieten befestigt oder?
Wie macht man das am besten?


----------



## DrSin (18. August 2009)

Lüfter kannste alle ausbauen, allerdings sind großen sowas von leise... macht kaum unterscheid.

Zu lacken sollte alles raus, richtig, aber zerlegen musst du das Case nicht, du kommst selbst mit der beschissensten Sprühdose in jede Ecke.


----------



## Operator (18. August 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage ist eig. einer von euch mal auf die idee gekommen einen tripple oder quad radi in die front vom HAF 932 zu verbauen?Wenn das schon jemand gemacht hat könnte er mal bitte ein Bild posten.

Ja ich weiß das da die meisten laufwärksschächte wegfallen


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Mein Tagebuch  Ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig, aber bald Also maximal passt ein 3x140mm Radiator, aber nur der Thermochill. Die anderen sind 3-4mm zu breit. Und du musst am Gehäuse starke eingriffe vornehmen. Z.B. muss der HDD-Schacht raus, du musst an den Laufwerksschächten flexen usw. Ist ne Menge arbeit, aber es lohnt sich
Hier war mal Probesitzen ohne Radiator:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (18. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> aber es lohnt sich



Für dich vielleicht


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Nicht nur für mich. Was meinst du was die 3 140mm Lüfter für Luft bewegen


----------



## Operator (18. August 2009)

sieht geil aus überleg ob ich das auch mach weil  graka und i7 oc mit nur nem tripple im deckel kühlen wird eng ;P
warum hast du nicht alles ein stücken nach unten gesetzt da kannst du dann oben noch ein laufwerk pflanzen 

Danke für die antwort

ps.: wie heißt du ingame bei crysis wars 
xfire:tillisch  können gern ma zoggen

/edit für die anschlüsse brett vorm kopf


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Ich bin überall nyso
Die Front soll komplett gecleant werden, die wird einmalig


----------



## F!ghter (18. August 2009)

Ich hab vor den laufwerksschacht raus zu tun und meine fetplatte in ne himuro zu pflanzen dadurch wird er uberflussig und kommt weg dann kann auch der front ungehindert luftrein blasen muss ich den rest dann verstarken oder passt des so
iwelche nieten zum wegmachen???


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Um den HDD-Käfig zu entfernen musst du 4 Nieten entfernen, was aber halbwegs geht. Verstärken musst du nichts.


----------



## TMX (18. August 2009)

Ich hab dann auch noch mal eine Frage: Weiß jemand, wie es aussieht, wenn man das Chassi weiß lackiert?


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

Also weiße Innenräume sehen oft grau aus...


----------



## Ratty0815 (19. August 2009)

Mit Weiß musste halt echt genau Arbeiten, bzw. wenn dann auch noch Hochglanz gemeint ist, kann ich nur viel Spass wünschen (Schwarz verzeiht einfach mehr Fehler).

Habe mein Netzteil dreimal Lackieren dürfen weil immer irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten Sichtbar waren obwohl ich alles extra Sauber vorbereitet habe.

Wenn es aber gut gemacht ist sieht es bestimmt richtig Mega-Giga-Hammer Geil aus.
Nur wie nyso schon sagte wirkt es oft Grau daher wirst ums Hochglanz bzw. Hochglanz-Klarlack kaum rum kommen.

So Long...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. August 2009)

Habe auch was Neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (27. August 2009)

Self Made Window?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. August 2009)

Mehr oder weniger, nur die Idee und die "Planung"...
Habe ich machen lassen, ist aber echt super geworden! Seitenteil ist gedremelt und das dunkle Acryglas ist Inlaygefräst! Beim Seitenteil geht Fräsen nicht, da es aus Stahl (SECC) und nicht aus Alu ist...


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

is die seitenwand jetz nich ein wenig instabil? hatte das problem bei meinem nzxt anfangs bis ich dann die scheibe festgeklebt hatte


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. August 2009)

Viel ist ja nicht mehr vom Seitenteil übrig 

Ist schon instabil, aber nachdem das Acrylglas verklebt ist und evtl. Dämmmatten dran sind, sollte es schon reichen. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob das so viel bringtmit den Matten!?


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

matten und window machen keinen sinn^^ die kannste gleich rauslassen. mit was verklebste das teil?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. August 2009)

Die Matten soll noch nur um das Acrylglas zur Stabilität und zur Dämmung an den Stellen, wo noch frei ist 

Werde ganz normal ordinäres, doppelseittiges Klebeband nehmen oder irgendeinen dünnen Filz...
Mal sehen..
Oder hast du nen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

habs auch mit doppelseitigem klebeband verklebt^^ sieht dann so aus


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. August 2009)

Mal schauen...

Ich mus bei mir aber noch aufpassen, dass ich nichts von Inlaygärung abbreche 
*
Edit:* Seitenteil ist fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (28. August 2009)

Moin,

Ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines HAF 932...das Teil ist wirklich riesig...sieht fast so aus, als würde der HAF normale Miditower zum Frühstück fressen.

Nur eine Frage habe ich: wie schafft ihr es einen Tripple Radi unter den Deckel zu schrauben? Das Gitter ist ja nur knapp 30cm lang, ein Tripple aber locker um die 36cm+3cm Anschlüsse?


----------



## DrSin (28. August 2009)

Dann guck nochmal genauerhin, bzw in das Beiheft
Ein 360er geht passt wunderbar, die letzten Öffnungen für schrauben sind unter der Gummiabdeckung


----------



## Taitan (28. August 2009)

Ach die Bohrungen sind nicht das Problem, sondern die Fläche des Radis, die unter der Gummiabdeckung verdeckt werden. Das ist doch hinderlich für den warmen Luftstrom?!


----------



## DrSin (28. August 2009)

Nö, in der Kunststoffabdeckung sind doch Öffnungen für den Luftstrom. Diese Abdeckung ist unten drunter hohl.


----------



## Taitan (28. August 2009)

Ahjo, jetzt hab ich sie gefunden


----------



## DrSin (28. August 2009)

geht doch.

Und da kommt auch genug durch falls du das noch fragen willst.

Edit:

@ vino, das sieht genial aus! Ist das Plexi ganz schwarz oder gibts da noch ne Überraschung?


----------



## nyso (28. August 2009)

Das wird wohl getöntes Plexi sein, sieht echt Hammer aus Auch sehr gut umgesetzt!


----------



## Ston3 (30. August 2009)

Geile Idee mit dem Plexi In mein HAF kommt jetzt dann bald ein Phenom II Rein dann gibs neue Bilder


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2009)

Danke Danke 

Ist getöntes Acrylglas

*Edit:*
Es geht weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steffi (2. September 2009)

Hallöle, ich habe mal wieder ein paar Fragen:

Momentan habe ich 2 der Standardlüfter an eine Selfmade-Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen (Drehpotis), 2 sind am Mainboard dran.
Für den Arbeitsbetrieb ist mir das aber zu laut 
Nun überlege ich, mir eine Lüftersteuerung zuzulegen (Scythe Kaze Master 5,25). Ist ja eine leckere Idee, gleich mit Temperaturanzeige, aber wo kommen die Fühlerchen dann hin um möglichst realistische Temperaturen zu bekommen? Bin bei meinen Recherchen nicht so richtig fündig geworden. Die Innenraumtemperatur ist ja klar, die CPU-Temperatur würde ich zwischen den Lamellen messen, möglichst CPU-nah.
Dann würde ich gerne die Mainborad-Temperatur (Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P) und die GPU-Temp (Sapphire Radeon Vapor 1GB) messen. Wo soll ich da den Temperaturfühler drannageln? Und sehe ich das richtig, die Lüfter werden dann von der Steuerung mit Strom versorgt und brauchen nun keinen seperaten Stöpsel am NT mehr?

Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen, ob es bei den Original-CM-Lüftern Anlaufschwierigkeiten bei niedriger Einstellung an der Steuerung gibt? Ganz aus geht auch?

Nun habe ich in der Hoffnung, noch ein wenig mehr Ruhe zu haben, in meiner Restkiste noch ein paar Noiseblocker-Slics zum Lüfterentkoppeln gefunden. Allerdings sind die Coolermaster-Lüfter etwas dusselig verschraubt. Die Schraube (bzw. der Nippel vom Gummi) führt durch eine Art Röhre, der Nippel ist zu kurz um ihn am anderen Ende wieder rauszuziehen. Ich krieg den einfach nicht eingefädelt.
Gibt es für solche Fälle Spezial-Slics (längere)?
Hat jemand evtl. seine Lüfter entkoppelt gekriegt? 

Und wie kriege ich da noch ein paar Staubfilter rein? Front, Rück- und Seitenlüfter konnte ich noch mit doppelseitigem Tape und ´ner Strumpfhose vor Staub schützen, aber im Deckel hält gar nix. Kein Klettband für Insektengitter, doppelseitiges Klebeband, Hockeytape (und das klebt sonst wie Sau)... irgendwie fällt nach ein paar Tagen alles ab. Da man den Deckel auch nicht abnehmen kann ohne die Nieten aufzubohren, kommt man auch ziemlich schlecht ran. Ich habe einfach keine Lust, dass mein PC voll mit Katzenhaaren und Staub ist.

So, das wären die wichtigsten Fragen. 
Warte gespannt auf Antworten, bevor ich mir die Lüftersteuerung bestelle

Gruß und Dank,
Stephanie


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

Ich habe noch eine Kaze Master, knapp zwei Monate genutzt, Interesse?
Die Temperaturfühler klebst du hintem am Bord mit Klebestreifen zum Beispiel an die Backplate von CPU oder Mosfet,bzw. Graka....

Längere Entkopplungsnippel gibt es z.B. bei Aquatuning oder Caseking von der Firma Nanoxia...Für die "Filtermatten kannst du mit Komponentenkleber oder Sekundenkleber kleine Blechplatten ankleben un die Matten drin festklemmen, so wie es bei den Laufwerksblenden vorne ist...


----------



## DrSin (2. September 2009)

@ in-vino-veritas,

warum keine Vandalismusschalter? Die sähen 100pro besser aus :/


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> @ in-vino-veritas,
> 
> warum keine Vandalismusschalter? Die sähen 100pro besser aus :/



Wofür?

*Edit:
*Ach für die Dioden, kenne bloß die Vandalismustaster...Gibt es davon auch Schalter?


----------



## DrSin (2. September 2009)

Hast recht, meinte Taster.
Find die Kippschalter sehen so... billig aus.
Sowas sähe viel edler aus bei deinem Edel HAF 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vandalismustaster 16mm Aluminium schwarz, blau Ring beleuchtet Vandalismustaster 16mm Aluminium schwarz, blau Ring beleuchtet 5pin 71056

Edit: Farbe ist nur nen Bsp


----------



## Steffi (2. September 2009)

@ in-vino-veritas:

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich kaufe nicht gerne was gebraucht. Habe ich letztens erst bei Ebay wieder festgestellt...
Gerade die Steuerung fällt ja ganz gerne mal teilweise aus, da hab ich lieber was zum Zurückschicken. 
Habe nun nochmal nach den Slics geguckt: Da (Frozen Silicon - Sharkoon® Silencer Kit 105258) sind ja lange dabei. Sind die lang genug?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Hast recht, meinte Taster.
> Find die Kippschalter sehen so... billig aus.
> Sowas sähe viel edler aus bei deinem Edel HAF
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vandalismustaster 16mm Aluminium schwarz, blau Ring beleuchtet Vandalismustaster 16mm Aluminium schwarz, blau Ring beleuchtet 5pin 71056
> Edit: Farbe ist nur nen Bsp


*
@DrSin:*
Soll ich den dann die ganze Zeit gedrückt halten, damit die LED`s leuchten? 
Ansonsten finde ich den auch edel!

* @Steffi: *Hätte ja sein können ist wie neu, kannst ja in meinem Tagebuch anschauen....Beim Sharkoon-Kästchen sollte schon was bei sein...


----------



## DrSin (2. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *
> @DrSin:*
> Soll ich den dann die ganze Zeit gedrückt halten, damit die LED`s leuchten?
> Ansonsten finde ich den auch edel!
> ...




Stimmt auch wieder  wobei man das auch recht einfach lösen könnte.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder  wobei man das auch recht einfach lösen könnte.


Die kann man ja nur als "Impulsgeber" a la Power- oder Resettaster im PC nutzen 

Wie könnte man das denn lösen?


----------



## nyso (2. September 2009)

Raufklicken - Strom fließt
Nochmal Raufklicken - kein Strom fließt


----------



## DrSin (2. September 2009)

Guck mal hier:
Taster zum Schalter umbauen - Einleitung - Hardwarelabs.de - PC Hardware & Computer - Online Magazin


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Raufklicken - Strom fließt
> Nochmal Raufklicken - kein Strom fließt



Ähh, nein.... Dann würde dein Rechner angehen und nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ausgehen  Wäre ja dasselbe wie den "normalen" Powertaster gedrückt zu halten...Es sei denn man baut ihn um, siehe:
Weiß ich erst seit eben


DrSin schrieb:


> Guck mal hier:
> Taster zum Schalter umbauen - Einleitung - Hardwarelabs.de - PC Hardware & Computer - Online Magazin


Ok, muss ich mir mal durchlesen

*Edit:* Na toll, jetzt will ich wieder basteln  Da hast ja was angerichtet


----------



## DrSin (2. September 2009)

Motz nicht, ich will Ergebnisse sehen 

Wenn du das schaffst mach ich das auch 
Heute kommt bei mir auch was neues


----------



## nyso (2. September 2009)

Der Stromkreislauf muss ja aufrecht erhalten werden^^ Ist ja gut, sorry


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Stromkreislauf muss ja aufrecht erhalten werden^^ Ist ja gut, sorry


*@nyso:* Nicht schlimm, sowas passiert mir auch manchmal 


DrSin schrieb:


> Motz nicht, ich will Ergebnisse sehen
> Wenn du das schaffst mach ich das auch
> Heute kommt bei mir auch was neues


*@DrSin:
*Ich werde mal schauen, was sich machen lässt und wo ich den überhaupt
anbringe 
Muss eh demnächst nochmal ein paar Sachen bestellen...

Was gibt es denn bei dir Neues, lass es dir doch nicht aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## DrSin (2. September 2009)

Heute kommen die UV Röhren raus und ein UV Flexlight mit SMD Led's rein, kann man unauffälliger anbringen und die Ausleuchtung ist bestimmt auch besser, dann ne neue Pumpen entkopplung und der AGB wird innen Rot 

Alles nur Kleinigkeiten, letzte Woche ist ja mein Radi "eingerissen" und musste deshalb erst mal ein paar Anschaffungen nach Hinten verschieben.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Alles nur Kleinigkeiten, letzte Woche ist ja mein Radi "eingerissen" und musste deshalb erst mal ein paar Anschaffungen nach Hinten verschieben.


Wem sagst du das  Gerade die Kleinigkeiten kosten Zeit und Nerven, ne!?
Ach, das war der von Aquacomputer, ne? Habe ich im Quatsch Thread schon gelesen....Mein Beileid 
Weißt du diesbezüglich schon mehr?


----------



## DrSin (2. September 2009)

Hab ihn eingeschickt, war ja das Set von AC mit deren Airstream Lüftern und der angeblich passenden Schrauben, die sagen ich hätte zu weit gedreht, nur gut das ich Bilder vom Einbau hab, hatte zum Glück vorher geguckt ob es passt und entsprechend Distanzscheiben mit eingesetzt. Zwischen Schraube und Radilamellen war dann knapp 2mm Luft.

Hab jetzt den Xspc RX360 drin und bereu es nicht, war zwar nicht so billig aber dafür auch 7 Grad unter den Airplex Werten.
Bekommen den nur nicht enlüftet -.- blubbert seit 2 Tagen vor sich hin.

Werde dann gegen späten Nachmittag / Abend (je nach Sonnenstand) Bilder machen


----------



## Schnitzkie (4. September 2009)

Moin Moin,

Ich bin von meinem HAF nicht ganz so überzeugt. Ich hab 130€ fürs Gehäuse bezahlt und dann bekommt es CM nichtmal hin die Seitenwand richtig zu verarbeiten. Es bleibt ne kleine Lücke und dadurch rattert oder summt der Rechner in Intervallten was sehr sehr nervt! Ich hab mal an Caseking geschrieben und warte ab was die sagen. Aber das beste am HAF ist die Größe und die Lüfter. Die sind echt bombe!

Greets Samu


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. September 2009)

Also bei mir ist Alles in Ordnung, anscheinend Serienstreuung. Gut, das Seitenteil ist recht instabil und der Lüfter versetzt das Seitenteil in minimale Schwingugnen...Mach mal Bilder davon!? Bau den Lüfter vom Seitenteil einfach ab...


----------



## DrSin (11. September 2009)

Kleines Update....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mich erst mal mit der neuen Cam einspielen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. September 2009)

Im HAF geht`s voran 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Manchmal passieren Dinge die einfach nicht sein müssen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde dann notgedrungen getauscht... OC gelingt mir nun gar nicht mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

Das sieht ja böse aus! Hast jetzt Alles unter Wasser?


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Der plastik Pushpin hat sich verabschiedet, und da das ganze mit ordentlich OC in Verbindung war hat es irgendwann gestunken, USB Geräte gingen nicht mehr und dann ging die Kiste aus.

Edit: nein nicht alles unter Wasser, überleg ich mir noch, wollte eigentlich gegen Ende des Jahres MB & CPU aufrüsten -.-


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr? SB wahrscheinlich durch, was?


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Richtig, SB ist durch, hat nen schönes Loch in der Mitte.
Macht nix, werd mich im laufe des Tages mal wieder ans OC machen, kann ja nicht sein das es aufm P35 24/7 FSB 470 und >4Ghz Primestable ist und mit dem neuen Board schon bei 3,1Ghz BSOD's kommen -.-


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

Das P5Q Turbo hattest du schon oder hast dir das übergangsweise gekauft?


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Übergangsweise :/ Mehr war einfach nicht drin sonst wär ich jetzt schon umgestiegen. Aber diesen Monat der Tüv ansteht ging nicht mehr.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

Ist halt ein kostspieliges Hobby  Na dann viel Erfolg beim oc`en 

war mal "fleißig", rege Teilnahme ist erwünscht  :

*[Sammelthread]The Ultimate HAF Collection*


----------



## D1ab0lic (16. September 2009)

@ in-vino-veritas:
bei conrad gibt es die Vandalismus dinger als Taster und als Schalter, nur mal am Rande falls es noch interessiert

Gruß D1ab0lic


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. September 2009)

Danke für den Tipp  Man kann den Taster aber irgendwie auch zum Schalter umfrickeln!?

_ Edit: Hier sind noch Einige, die noch nicht drin sind: _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *[Sammelthread]The Ultimate HAF Collection* 

traut euch und füllt den Thread mit euren PC´s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBoxRatte (25. November 2009)

Welche kaltlichtkathodenfarbe sieht denn im Haf 922 am besten aus 
Möchte mir 4 Stück reinbauen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. November 2009)

Da passt eine Farbe, die dir persönlich am Besten gefällt 

Aber "Viele" verwenden beim HAF rot aufgrund des Frontlüfter`s, zumindest bim HAF 932...Das Case assoziieren und kombinieren viele Rot...


----------



## Roman441 (27. November 2009)

Geil wie hast du das mit dem Seitenfenster so gut hinbekommen will das auch haben


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. November 2009)

Das habe ich nicht selbst gemacht, hatte lediglich die Idee  
Machen lassenhabe ich das von martma und Ewu80, aber es wird ein Unikat bleiben, da sich das Ewu80 nicht nochmal antuen will. War mehr Arbeit als man beim Anschauen zunächst vermutet


----------



## UnnerveD (29. November 2009)

Wohl wahr... das mit dem Seitenteil is so ne Sache.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Desweiteren fällt mir auf, dass ich, umso mehr ich am Gehäuse mache, immer weniger Platz darin habe...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachdem relativ früh der Festplattenkäfig rausgeflogen ist, hat es nu den unteren Teil des 5,25" Schachts erwischt...

Genauso ärgerlich ist die Tatsache, dass ich erst lackiert habe und jetzt ständig daran rumschraube 
da muss ich wohl im Frühjahr nochmal ran mit lackieren (oder pulvern)...

Auf jeden Fall gibt es noch viel zu tun..

mfG


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Dezember 2009)

Für Selfmade hast du es aber gut gelöst  

Hinten ist es halt knapp, wenn man das Window in der Größe realisieren will....


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Größe war gar nicht mal so das Problem - aber hab das Plexi bei kmf in Auftrag gegeben und dummerweise die Nachkommastelle meiner Messung vertauscht - ergo passt das Fenster nicht zu 100% (was man beim näheren Hinsehen auch sieht) - da muss ich dann nochmal einen Zuschnitt machen lassen.
Erstmal kommt noch der 2te Radi ins Gehäuse, damit dann von der Hardware schonmal alles beisammen ist, dann kommt über weihnachten wohl die Sleevearbeit (je nachdem, wie lange der Pc nebenbei laufen muss, da da unser Projekt gerendert werden muss...)
Naja spätestens in den Semesterferien wird er dann richtig fertig


----------



## Pdp (3. Dezember 2009)

Moin.
Ich hätte da eine Frage und zwar welche Lüftersteuerung würdet ihr mir für das CM HAF Mini RC-922 empfehlen ?
Bin mir da nämlich überhaupt nicht sicher.

MfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dir die *Scythe Kaze *wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Pdp (3. Dezember 2009)

Und das HAF lässt sich damit auch "zähmen" ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. Dezember 2009)

klar, ich habe 4 ans mobo angeschlossen (ASUS M4A78T-E) und 4 an die Scythe..

standardmäßig hat das Haf nur 3Lüfter verbaut (2x200mm,1x120mm)

ich finde, dass *Haf* total super   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bietet enorm viel Platz und super Casetemps!  da passt jede Graka und jeder Turmkühler ohne Problem rein. Die HHDs sind bereits mit entkopplern versehen und die wuchtige Optik schlägt sich auch in der Breite von 25cm wieder (!!) 
Dazu kommt, dass es bereits 2x200mm (im Deckel und in der Front) und 1x120mm (Rückseite verbaut sind! ergänzen kann man diese noch mit einem Lüfter im Boden (1x140mm)und im Seitenteil(1x200mm oder 2x120mm) 
dämmen kann man das ganze auch  leicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die rote LED des Frontlüfters lässt sich übrigens per Knopf am Gehäusedeckel an und auschalten.

Ebenfalls kann man hier später auch super eine Wakür nachrüsten.. Haben schon etlich Leute *hier im Forum*, 
einfachmal suchen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...476-sammelthread-ultimate-haf-collection.html


P.S. gibt es auch mit *Seitenfenster!*


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. Dezember 2009)

Pdp schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich hätte da eine Frage und zwar welche Lüftersteuerung würdet ihr mir für das CM HAF Mini RC-922 empfehlen ?
> Bin mir da nämlich überhaupt nicht sicher.
> 
> MfG


Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Pdp (3. Dezember 2009)

Nunja,hab so an max 40 Euro gedacht.
Der Vorschlag von KaiHD7960xx ist super,aber ich würde gerne wißen,ob es auch noch etwas billiger geht. 

@Kai. Könntest du eventuell ein Foto davon und dem HAF machen ?
Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. Dezember 2009)

gib mal Scythe Kaze bei geizhals.at ein.. ist doch nicht schwer den günstigsten Preis zu finden  die sollte 29€ kosten, also soviel habe ich damals bezahlt.. 

Grüße


----------



## Pdp (3. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Tipp 

22.- + Versand


----------



## LittleLenni (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte gestern mein HAF zusammenbauen und hab dabei bemerkt, dass mir der Anschluss für den 4. Lüfter fehlt. Oder überseh ich hier irgendwas? Hab als MB das Asus P7P55D Deluxe...

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

LittleLenni


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. Dezember 2009)

Du meinst, dass dein P7P55D also nur drei Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Lüfter hat ( +1 PWM für CPU Lüfter) oder wie darf ich das verstehen?

Schließ den Lüfter doch am NT an!? Um welchen geht es dir denn überhaupt? Sonst hol dir doch ne Lüftersteuerung oder willst du nur komplett über das Board regeln?


----------



## h_tobi (28. Dezember 2009)

Habe den Tread auf der Suche nach Stealthmods fürs DVD gefunden und finde ihn super. 
Werde demnächst auch meinen Beitrag in Form von Bildern leisten. 
Zu der Lüftergeschichte,
hatte den oberen 200er Lüfter auch am Netzteil hängen, mit dem Ergebnis das er nur ruckte. BeQuiet E7 CM 580W.
Habe den Lüfter jetzt auf dem Board und er läuft nun vernünftig.

Edit: Hat einer von Euch einen Stealthmod mit den Blenden vom 932 gemacht?
Bin am überlegen, wie ich das Gitter der Blende am saubersten verklebt bekomme.
Will zum Ausgleich Moosgummi oder Filz benutzen.

_


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. Dezember 2009)

Na dann passt ja Alles 

Kannst den dann aber auch am Aquaero regeln, ne!?


----------



## nyso (29. Dezember 2009)

@ h_tobi, hier ist der Link zum entsprechenden Eintrag. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-blue-haf-goes-lamborghini-55.html#post926419


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank Nyso, ich wusste ich hatte es schon gelesen. Habe es nur nicht wiedergefunden. 
2 Fragen noch.
- Hast du die andere Blende (wo der Knopf drin ist) auch entfernt?
- Passt die Verriegelung noch? Dürfte eigentlich nicht mehr passen, da das LW ja weiter raus steht.


----------



## nyso (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Tagebuch ist ja inzwischen auch "etwas" umfangreich^^

Die andere Blende habe ich dran gelassen. Damit haben die Verschraubungen natürlich nicht mehr gepasst. Wenn man die Blende am LW abmacht sollte das aber problemlos passen. Sonst einfach bohren, da ist dann eh die eigentliche Laufwerkshalterung aus Plastik vor^^ Du kannst da quasi eine andere Befestigung basteln und die Plastikhalterung verdeckt alles schön^^


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2009)

Mein Case ist aber schon gepulvert, darum wollte ich bohren, dremeln und andere Sachen so weit wie möglich vermeiden.
Werde dann wohl die 2 Blende entfernen, mal sehen, wie es wirkt.

Der Witz war, ich hatte beim Suchen kurz vor der Seite wo es stand aufgegeben. War ja viel zu lesen.


----------



## nyso (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich muss mein Inhaltsverzeichnis mal wieder aktualisieren und noch etwas verfeinern
Hab ja doch einiges gemacht was andere immer wieder gerne nachlesen.^^


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2009)

Hebe die ersten Blenden fertig, ist ganz gut geworden.  siehe hier.
An die Laufwerke mache ich mich die Tage mal ran.

Hier mal ein Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. Dezember 2009)

@little lenni: viele Mobos haben nur 2 oder 3 Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter, daher empfiehlt es sich eine Lüftersteuerung zu verwenden, wie die Scythe Kaze (siehe oben)

Grüße


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (29. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage an all die HAF-Besitzer hier:
Ist die Beleuchtung des original Frontlüfters über eine seperate Stromleitung gespeist oder teilt die sich eine mit dem Motor?


----------



## Tin (29. Juni 2010)

Beim HAF-932 sind die LEDs mit der Lüfterspeisung gekoppelt. Ich denke das ist bei allen HAFs so.


----------



## AeroX (29. Juni 2010)

Beim meinem haf 922 sind sie beide mit separatem stromanschluss!


----------



## DrSin (29. Juni 2010)

Im 932 definitiv eine Leitung, regelt man die Lüfter runter, wirds auch dunkler.


----------



## nyso (29. Juni 2010)

Beim HAF 932 sind die LEDs an den Lüfter angelötet. Sie lassen sich aber problemlos gegen andere tauschen, man muss halt nur etwas löten^^


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juni 2010)

Du musst aber auf die LED Spannung achten, blaue LEDs haben ~3,1 V der Lüfter bringt aber nur 
~2,1V, ich habe bei mir 3mm blaue LEDs genommen, die ebenfalls nur ~2V brauchen.


----------



## nyso (29. Juni 2010)

Jap, man kann nicht einfach nur die LED wechseln, sondern mit passendem Widerstand. Der Lüfter gibt 12V, danach muss man den Widerstand raussuchen.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juni 2010)

Der Frontlüfter vom HAF 932 macht ~2,1 V nicht 12V habe es selber nachgemessen.
Auf der Lüfterplatine ist eine SMD Schaltung aufgelötet.

Die schwarzen Seiten/ Deckellüfter machen genau NICHTS, die Platine vom Lüfter war bei meinem HAF nicht 
vollständig bestückt, die SMDs haben gefehlt.


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (30. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Schade, dann muss ich für nen Dunkelschalter wohl mehr frickeln als ich gehofft habe...


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Juni 2010)

Wo grad das thema ist, währe es möglich bei einem Haf922 den schalter für die frontlüfterbeleuchtung gleichzeitig zu benutzen für 2 kaltlichtkathoden im innenraum ?


----------



## The_Schroeder (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich will jetzte keine Leiche wiedererwecken
aber ne neuer Thread für meine Frage ist glaub auch zuviel 

wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo ich ein 3D Modell des HAF-X herbekomme, für Google Sketch Up, Kann zwar Kühler bauen aba bei Gehäusen hörts bei mir auf.

Falls jemand antwort danke und noch ne dickeres falls einer weiß wo ich sowas herbekomme oder es einer basteln würde 

MFG

Schröder


----------

